# 310-065 => 1z0-085 ???



## sanithkk81 (Aug 9, 2011)

I would like to know whether SCJP 1.6 310-065 exam has been upgraded to OCJP 1Z0-085 (But there are no changes in syllabus it seems)?

 For this upgraded exam whether question pattern has been changed? I have got dumps for SCJP 1.6, but can I use the same for OCJP ?


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Same same same.... me too got the scjp dumps. For more info on question patterns go to examcollection.com and read the comments. I think the pattern is same.


----------

